# My day trip to Brighton



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

If you're ever there, a good choice of 3rd wave coffee shops. I spent a few hours there & visited four of them, courtesy of Brian's coffee spot recommendations.

http://www.brian-coffee-spot.com/the-coffee-spot-guide-to/united-kingdom/brighton-hove/

1. Cafe Coho. 2 branches & a stand by BHS. I went in the Queen street one (by the station) 7/10

2. Small batch in Norfolk Square. 7/10 again.

3. The Marwood, Very quirky place, 8/10 I liked it very much due to its quirkyness.

4. The Redroaster, my 4th flat white of the day was the best of the lot, but they forgot my order & I had to remind them after half an hour.







an apology later I took the coffee to go but given the sheer amount of competition in the town I felt the wait was unacceptable. so 3/10 for the wait, 9/10 for the Coffee.

Tip - don't go there on a Saturday when its sunny in early May, 2nd day of the Brighton Fringe, The local football team had the last game showing live at their stadium up the road & the place was crammed. I was worried about getting the train back to Eastbourne where I was going to a black tie do & was staying the night there.


----------



## thomas4coffee (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi,

Theres a couple of other good cafes I've been to on Brian's coffee spot in Brighton - Bond Street and Coffee at 33 (Trafalger st)

http://www.brian-coffee-spot.com/the-coffee-spot-guide-to/united-kingdom/brighton-hove/


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I did go in bond street to buy some beans. Coffee @ 33 I gave that a miss as time was getting on & I didn't want to be late for my black tie do. I drank four flat whites that day which is my limit for coffee.


----------

